# Pins and fields



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok here is the set up 
Back field 2 acres wooded small trees with some big trees.
Second field 1-1/2 acres all woods small trees
Third field -1/2 horse barn a few small trees and mud
4


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

4th areca clear has a couple trees two building for the animals
5th 16x16 pen
This is my set up 
Horses are in the back chrewing it down


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have plenty of pasture for goats.


----------

